
HyTech Power may have solved hydrogen, one of the hardest problems in energy - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/2/16/16926950/hydrogen-fuel-technology-economy-hytech-storage?utm_campaign=vox&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
pdnell
Surprised there isn't more discussion of this. This is an extremely exciting
development, though admittedly I have no expertise in this field. Does anyone
have a background in hydrogen? Seems too good to be true.

